
The Most Dangerous Writing App - maebert
http://themostdangerouswritingapp.com
======
6stringmerc
Here's what I bashed out in a 5 minute session:

 _What makes a writing app dangerous? Is it the blank space set up before the
writer? Is it the notion of using a form of communication without context?
Does it have some other type of functional definition or characteristic that
makes it dangerous?

Well let's have a look - there's a timer, a generic area for typing that
appears to be fully justified, and in the lower left hand corner there is some
very faint text illustrating typing speed and some other metrics. I'm still
not seeing much of any danger as I would relate to the term. There's a bit of
mystery - as in, what is the actual purpose of this other than intrinsic use
of the language?

Oh, I see. Taking a bit of time to contemplate the next line and the screen
starts to fade away. Is it taking the text along? Where does it put the text
if it disappears? Will this be chopped up into 140 character components and
spread amongst the world a la E-Horse Books? That could be dangerous, at least
moreso than a general sense of foreboding that text will be gone if the writer
doesn't keep going, and going, and going, which while constructive in its own
right, isn't particularly known as the best approach to writing. Sometimes
thought should be given a priority.

So, at the end of this five minute exercise, we discover what's really
dangerous about the program. It's clever. The reason the app is so dangerous
is that it prompts a person to keep typing and writing with minimal amount of
active thought. Yay._

~~~
Mizza
If we're doing that..

 _Oh, I see.

The point is that you just keep writing.

I actually like this one.

This should be combined with some kind of blogging service? I'd like to see
the ones that actually make it all the way to their target goals.

Although, there probably isn't anything worth reading. Do edits count towards
my goal?

I'm going to risk it..it looks like they do! But you've only got a few seconds
to keep your fingers off the keys, so that's a bit scary.

What if you had to scratch your ass or take a piss? I guess that's sort of the
point, you simply don't.

Is this worth reading? I sort of doubt it. It's just an extended internal
monologue. Which, I suppose, isn't all that much different from other internet
writing services.

WOAH. CLOSE CALL THERE. Seems like "backspace" does NOT count towards the
progress! I'm filing that as a ticket. In.. two and a half minutes.

Do arrow key motions count? Probably not.

Another thing I just caught myself doing - I cheated by control-A,
control-C'ing. I regret nothing. AH.

Arrow motions definitely DO NOT COUNT towards forward progress.

I like the design of the background fading to red when you're close to the
time limit. It's a bit like first person shooter games.

Saving again..

If you keep doing this long enough, I bet a Chuck Pahalniuk book pops out.

Iron Blogger would like this. Turns any given five minutes into a fairly
meaningless blog post. If you started with a topic and a few specific thoughts
in mind, it'd probably actually turn into something not so shabby. At least
something is better than nothing._

~~~
iamwithnail
Properly lol'd IRL at the Chuck palaniuk comment. Harsh but very funny.

------
ohjeez
Really, they think that _this_ is how you get into flow?

The last thing I need is an unconscious worry that I must-keep-typing.

It's okay to think when you're in flow. But the whole point is that you aren't
aware that you're thinking. You're not distracted. You're wholly in-the-
moment.

Context: Professional writer and editor for 25 years.

~~~
maebert
Author of the app here. I use this daily, mostly for journalling. I like to
think of it as a way to shut up the inner editor, and separate writing and
editing into two different steps (as they should be) - and it works amazingly
well for that.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
Question: What are some resources for beginning journaling. I've wanted to
start, but I'm blocked at, "Hmmm... these are my thoughts and feelings. Do I
really want to set them free?"

Neat app, btw.

~~~
xemdetia
Playing with some of the methodologies like GTD and others is a good way to
get started. A lot of it just has to do with getting thoughts out of your head
and into either a text file or physical media. Personally I use a mix, I use
digital for things that are nicer to cut and paste, and a journal that I date
every page with.

I found the biggest improvement is having separate journals for 'projects' and
'day-to-day' as the writing for both is entirely different. A project in this
case is something that doesn't have a distinct end. Watch and take notes on a
youtube video? That goes in a day journal. Watch a series of videos on youtube
that is going to take you a couple days? That goes in a project journal.

Trying to merge everything into one is what killed me.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
I keep a developer journal. But that one is very technical. I've not yet been
able to jump to non-technical journaling.

------
slindz
I love the idea, but I'm not sure if I'm using it right.

The premise is your writing session dies if you go 5 seconds without typing as
a means to get you in to flow. When your session 'dies', everything you wrote
disappears forever (as far as I can tell) so there's a lot of incentive to
keep going whatever the cost. I presume there's some sort of congratulatory
messaging/saving opportunity if you last your entire stretch (I didn't last
the minimum 5 minutes)

Given these stakes, I'd be too nervous to use it for anything I'd actually
want to hold on to due to the risk of something out of my control commanding
my attention for five seconds.

I'm still glad the project exists - it's easy to picture it being great for
somebody.

~~~
samstave
There are times when my mental dictionary/thesaurus goes offline and I blank
on a word/phrase or spelling....

For that reason alone - I would not be able to use this app too well.

~~~
jewel
That's precisely the sort of distraction that this app forces you to ignore.
Just insert something like <another word for crap that starts with e> and keep
writing.

~~~
samstave
I like the cut of your jib....

That should be something I should practice. Thanks.

------
jayhuang
Interesting concept, but little more.

Enforcing keystrokes every 5 seconds is a horrible way to facilitate writing.

In fact, this reminds me quite a bit of those algorithmic sites that give
interviewees a time limit (ie: 30 minutes) to come up with a solution. As the
timer approaches 1 minute or so, the timer turns red, blinks, sometimes
increases in size, or beeps. I'm sure if you measured the output during those
stressful moments, productivity goes down immensely.

~~~
derefr
I don't see what's so stressful: you're exchanging "sit and think while not
touching the keyboard" for "sit and think while tapping the spacebar." The
point is to keep you from mentally context-switching to anything else, not to
keep you literally pounding out words.

------
DanielStraight
Many more options here: [http://writeordie.com/](http://writeordie.com/)

~~~
danvideo
oh great, thanks for the link - being able to tweak the config is much better,
although I'm not sure I'd want a mobile app for this

~~~
jholman
I was WTFing about the same thing (mobile?!?) It's mostly a desktop app.
There's just ALSO now a mobile app! Woo!

------
irremediable
Maybe they should let users pay to recover their deleted writing?

~~~
maebert
Evil. I like it.

------
elcapitan
Is there a pro version that gives you electroshocks a second before the time
is up?

~~~
zootam
you could certainly make an extension which could hook into the site and
communicate with an arduino and administer these shocks

~~~
KhalilK
[http://pavlok.com/hello.php](http://pavlok.com/hello.php)

~~~
nefitty
I'm wearing mine right now. This could get painful...

------
owenversteeg
For those of you that didn't see the tiny, grey-on-grey Help link, it's a
writing app that deletes all your work if you don't type something in five
seconds.

------
fit2rule
I remember, when the first Titanium Powerbook was released, having something
akin to what I must describe, simply, as a "Writers Moment of Nirvana".

I'd just received the machine, a reward for a schedule met, on a Friday
afternoon. Charged, ready to go, I put it in my briefcase (in 2000, this was a
phenomenon like no other), and .. left the office. With the power supply, box,
etc.

So I had a weekends' worth of "fresh tiBook" time .. a very visceral and
surreal moment as I transitioned from "Ops-Center" bound, to "can hack Unix
code in the park".

I climbed the hills of Griffith Park, and camped out at the (then-) recently
burned-out hills, under what was once some old tree. I wish I'd known its
species, but I'll never forget the scene; the entirety of the LA basin beneath
me, as far as the Pacific, and me perched atop it. Press the button.

BONG!

I had nothing much to run on it, so I opened Terminal, fired up vi, adjusted
the font to what was then an amazing degree of clarity, and wrote. For as long
as the batteries held out, I set up my personal diary, pure text mode, and got
it all out.

Still had power for a few mail-checks and touchups over the weekend, powered
out on Sunday evening. The next day in LA, Monday morning, I went on the hunt
for a power supply.

Hasn't been the same since.

My point? You don't need an app for that. Just vi.

~~~
omaranto
In case someone unfamiliar with vi reads this: do _not_ get the impression
that vi deletes all your work whenever you stop typing for 5 seconds.

------
blisterpeanuts
Workaround: Mac speech-to-text app. The timer never starts when you don't use
the keyboard. I wasn't trying to cheat, just wanted to save my hands and
wrists which have been sore lately from too much typing.

------
codazoda
I ended up writing 351 words in 5 minutes (70wpm).

I've been meaning to write a weekly blog post for a while now, and I've set
aside an hour for research, but I keep talking myself out of actually writing
it. This just forced me to type a blog post length document in 5 minutes. It
probably needs 15 minutes of editing now, but this actually got me to write
and do so quickly.

I like it. It has its place.

------
akhodakivskiy
Hello, I'm just beginning to type, and I have no idea what's going to appear
here. The concept of writing under the fear of loosing all the progress is
fascinating. But I actually need to first see what it means to 'loose
progress'. Ok, I see now, the screen begins to turn red, it reminds me of
taking damage in first person shooters. But yeh, this concept can be extremely
motivating to carry on. When musicians improvise, they also have this sort of
pressure. It manifests in the need to keep the music going, maintaining the
rhythm, melody, and the form. It's much more challenging than just writing
some text. Although I can do none of music improvisation. The parallel to
music would be writing poem under the pressure of loosing all the progress.
I'm also not capable of rhyming words. But it's Ok though. Being witty, and
creative is a skill. Another skill is being thoughtful and persistent, just at
different pace.

I'm wondering if this text can actually be read by a stranger...

------
marcster
This definitely did a good job in getting me into the flow, the 5 second
timeout forced me into writing something down as soon as I had something in
mind, no matter what that turned out to be. In one way, that made me rehash
several ideas I had just written, in another way, it forced me to leap into a
few weird ideas that I've never thought of before, and that happened because I
was trying not to do the mistake of rehashing. Interesting how being put on
the spot might even pressure you into getting creative!

------
felipeerias
I was unconvinced at first, but it's actually fun to try to write a story this
way:

"Once upon a time there was a girl who lived in the forest. This was a green
bushy forest, full of living trees that would sing together at sunset. It was
a good place to live.

One day, an army was passing by the forest and they started cutting down trees
to make bonfires to spend the night. It was late autumn, and nights were
getting cold and damp. The men felt as if they had icy roots delving deep into
the ground, sourcing the humidity and the dampness and the cold up to their
bones.

So rather than becoming frozen trees themselves, they had started felling the
trees.

Many trees had been felled already, when the girl noticed. She had stepped out
for a walk, to check that the little birds had enough to eat in the harsh
weather. At first, she didn't understand what was going on. Sections of the
forest that had been there for all her life, trees that looked as stable, as
permanent, as fixed in place as the hills themselves, were now laying on the
wet grass, chopped. It was unreal.

Red twinkling bonfires could already be seen by the encampment. A great tent
was set in the middle.

In this tent, there was a great general and his son. The general was old and
knotty and ruthless. The son was kind of heart, but had grown up in a violent
environment and didn't know much better than his father..."

------
peterkelly
My first session:

I have to admit that the idea is rather clever. A writing app that forces you
to continue writing without pause, and terminates your session if you don't
complete. That's a pretty strong incentive, if you ask me.

One of the problems I often encounter with writing is encountering writer's
block. I have a general idea of what I want to say, but I'm worried that the
way in which I present it will not be ideal, or that the text will be
confusing to the reader. These concerns hold me back from writing as much or
as quickly as possible.

One thing I've noticed with this app is that it doesn't force you to keep
writing as much as possible, as such, but rather that you keep _working_.
Editing counts as activity, and thus going back to revise what you have
written is a valid way of keeping the app alive. And although the penalty for
pausing too long is that it destroys everything you have written, you can
still select all and copy to the clipboard, so you have the text around so it
can be pasted into another app.

I think this app is a fantastic idea. It's a great way to put on the pressure
necessary to get work done, avoiding the distractions of meandering off to
look up references, getting lost reading other material. It really forces you
to _think_ hard and actively penalises you for not doing so.

I've now completed the five minutes. I'm pretty impressed with that because
normally I wouldn't be able to get this much written without an enormous
amount of motivation. Usually I lack the focus necessary to be this
productive. Thankyou!

~~~
lobo_tuerto
For that problem you mentioned (writer's block because worry of presentation
or confuse the reader) my solution was to just write it, then keep iterating
over it (reading it myself) and rewriting little parts making it more clear.

Basically, it was a work of polishing after I was done with the draft. What I
write are mostly tutorials for my blog and found this approach acceptable.

------
ramkarthikk
I like this app because it gets you writing. The problem most of the times is
just start to write something. When I sit down to write, I have no idea where
to begin with. This would definitely get me in the flow. Yes, I cannot write
stuff that makes sense. But it gives me a way to get everything on my mind out
and get me into the writing flow. I can then close this app and take that flow
to write something more meaningful.

I also like what others have written using this tool and posted here. It is
interesting how we tend to write in simple language when we have constraints.
That's the it should be. Not the constraints, but the language. Use jargon or
too complex words and most of the times you have lost me as a reader. So, in a
way, this app really helps you in writing the way you usually think or speak.

I think we can use this app to write proper stuff too. If we set it to 1 min,
we can write much better stuff using this tool. Also, it would be great to
have the functionality of not having the choice to delete what we have typed.
Probably remove the backspace, delete and arrow-keys. I figure that I spend
most of the time hitting backspace and deleting sentences. If I don't like the
way I start a sentence, I should only be allowed to hit full-stop and start
the new line and edit those things later.

I hit backspace many times when writing this post. It considers backspace also
writing something. Another option would be to just not count
backspace/delete/arrow keys as typing something.

This was really fun writing the whole thing set to 5 sec timer. I didn't know
I could write so much without a 5 second gap.

------
moron4hire
I had a project similar to this this a few years ago, but it also organized
your writing into chapters, save to and load from Dropbox or Google Drive,
analyze your text for word usage and phrase repetition, berated you for not
coming back to the site more often, and generated EPUB packages[0]. Two
friends of mine used it to write and complete book projects after years of not
being successful at motivating themselves to write.

I just recently shut it down, because I couldn't figure out any way to
monetize it that wouldn't involve destroying the minimal aesthetic, and I
didn't want to keep losing money on the hosting costs anymore.

If you're interested in checking it out for yourself, though, I published the
code on GitHub:
[http://www.github.com/capnmidnight/JWD](http://www.github.com/capnmidnight/JWD)

It's 100% client-side JS code. It was my first SPA project that I put real,
significant effort into. Now, I work on virtual reality junk in the browser.

[0] Though Amazon has an effective monopoly on eBooks and they don't support
EPUB, there is a converter from EPUB to their proprietary format. I had always
wanted to make it automatic, though.

~~~
jholman
If it's 100% client-side, and it's already on github, why not host it for free
on github Pages?

~~~
moron4hire
Because you have to register a domain with Google and Dropbox to get the sync
to work and because it's time to move on to other things.

------
glossyscr
Nice idea was my first thought. Later I was looking for the site again,
googled 'most dangerous wrting app' & found this:

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/28/10853534/flowstate-
writing...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/28/10853534/flowstate-writing-app-
mac-ios-delete-everything)

------
Luftschiff
So here's what I wrote in my 5 minute session. I like the App, it forced me to
do a more introspective form of writing I'm pretty sure I would have not done
otherwise. It's also a nice way to see just how much stuff can be written down
in 5 minutes if you don't care too much (or at all) about content. I don't
know if it has any applications beyond the novelty of the concept but it could
be an ice way to do some journaling/get some stuff out of your head.

Lets see how this works. It counts my words per minute. Im slow. I guess. I
dont know. Jason sneel seems to be faster than me. hmmm. I¿ve run out of ideas
and everything is sloooowing down. also id like a nice mechanical keyboard if
only for the hipsterness of it all. and maybe i wouldnt get confused about
keyboardlayout then. maybe I would, who knows. All I know is that I should
really be working right now. Also: Why am I writing in English instead of
Spanish or German? Is this really the language I can most comfortably express
myself? I guess 8 years of GIBS and a lifetime of consuming american media has
taken its toll. Not that I'm complaining. I like English, its fun, its easy.
There is no formal way to adress people and there is only a single article.
Using the for everything is great. It spares me from a lot of problems. Also
not having accents. Thats super nice. Only the occasional ' which I am
completely ignorning at the moment. Oh and capital letters, there are none.
Except. At. The. Beginning. Of. Sentences. Thats super neat too. Everything
that keeps me from thinking too much about how to write lets me think more
about what to write. I wont complain. I am seeing that you can write a loot of
stuff in 5 minutes if you dont care about the content. This is probably mostly
gibberish but there might be something useful in here. Im still slow though,
right now stabilizing at around 60 wpm. I can type faster but I am still
thinking too much. Mostly about the keyboard and the placement of my fingers
on it. its not entirely comfortable. And im done.

~~~
losvedir
LOL, I think I appreciated that more than I should have... very interesting to
hear stream of consciousness thoughts on my language from a non-native
speaker. Thanks!

I know Spanish and German both have multiple definite articles (el vs. la
and... die or der or something?). Is one language native for you and the other
learned? Does just the learned one give you trouble, or are you annoyed by
having multiple definite articles in your native language as well? Worrying
about gender is a constant annoyance for me in Spanish, but I assumed if I
were a native speaker I wouldn't think twice about it.

------
igravious
(After a couple of tries)

 _You can cheat by just typing dsajlfkjsdlfkjhfsdl when the red mist descends
and then erasing it.

It turns out that the easiest mode of writing is "conversational observation
mode". What do I mean by this?

Imagine that I am talking to you and just describing my surroundings, and my
inner states, and my activity.

Surroundings: office, desk, energy drink, laptop. In that order.

Inner state: bit wired (see above-mentioned energy drink), feeling nice after
sauna in college gym.

Activity: testing out this new writing app that is meant to help me get "in
the flow" whatever that means. But all it has really done is show me that the
only kind of sustained writing I can do is this simple narrative observation
mode thingy.

The app is interesting in that it has shown me that the only way that I am
able to generate a continuous stream of words that have some chance of having
logical coherence is_

------
dredmorbius
The last app I need to see is one that encourages drivel.

My killer writing apps:

4x6 index cards. For capturing quick thoughts, identifying references, marking
items for verification or further interest. Advantages: you can write a fair
bit on them (they've two sides), you can continue to another card, you box
them for reference, you flashcard them for reminders. You can re-order,
shuffle, or organise them however you want.

A notebook for longer / temporally sequential writing. I'm working on what
sizes I like most, though I'm leaning increasingly to large lab-book sized
engineering tablets. Smaller ones for on-the-go work. Heavy enough paper for a
fountain pen not to bleed (I've picked up a relatively inexpensive but nice
one recently).

For online composition: vim. Increasingly, Markdown, though I'm conversent in
HTML, LaTeX, and a few other markup languages. The biggest challenge to
composing _online_ is that it's difficult to cut-and-paste in the original
sense -- cutting out a segment of text and pasting it, whole, in a new spot.
Vim's mark-and-move operators are actually among the better option, along with
split-window view.

Various online editors almost all pretty much precisely suck. The notable
exception is Reddit using RES (Reddit Enhancement Suite), with its full-tab
window (better yet with the browser set to full-screen), offering side-by-side
source and Markdown formatted output. It's not _quite_ as fluid as vim, but
for up to about 40k characters (6,600 words or so), it's doable.

The biggest problems I have when writing aren't _writing_. It's organising. My
references. My thoughts. The overall structure of the document. Yes, quick
jot-and-file systems are handy (a local email account used to file thoughts to
is one of the better modes I've come up with -- everything is datestamped, has
a subject, and may have additional metadata added), but ... constant pressure
to ... just _produce_ for no reason. Is stupid.

As others have noted here, and as a tremendous literature of experience and
research on getting-in-the-flow and true creativity supports, the modality of
this particular gimmick is pretty much certifiably bullshit.

------
liseman
what an interesting concept: technology as a constraint forcing you to focus.
not just focus: focus more than you naturally would. focus more than you're
comfortable with. continue going doing keeping on, regardless of whether
you're comfortable with how it's going, with what you're keeping. will it all
fade at the end? yeah, definitionally it will. fuck: and a word + character +
wpm counter at the bottom? really hitting all the unhealthy adictiveness
buttons. or healthily addictive in the right quantities? what's the ld50 on a
writing app? on an app of any sort? the most dangerous app? i wonder if it'll
be entirely different than the most-regulated app, a la chemicals. fuck is
that really all i can do? 2:30 worth of content, including rambling
digressions? it's a very real possibility. this fades, faster than the normal
recession to black/white. ... let's see, what else is on my mind... ... to
stay or go? i failed at ignoring politics, in spite of my success since
protesting in 'free speech zones' at bush's reinauguration rnc in nyc. (found
out years later that many other riders of critical mass got arrested) i'm
convinced trump is going to win. it's bad: he's the president the average
american deserves. the world doesn't, though; that's nearly narendra-modi-
armani-level sad. and likely more negative at scale.

------
thomasskis
I was excited to use this for practicing writing Korean. Unfortunately it
looks like whatever regex is looking at what I type does not like Korean
characters... :/

~~~
Nadya
I had the same experience but with Japanese. It isn't the Regex but that it is
looking for certain keypresses, which are being captured by your IME. The IME
prevents any detection from occurring.

You can test my theory by typing in Korean then pressing Ctrl+C, which isn't
captured by the IME, and registers a "C" press on the site, which starts the
timer.

------
jolux
I'm not accusing you of anything but this app
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/28/10853534/flowstate-
writing...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/28/10853534/flowstate-writing-app-
mac-ios-delete-everything) does exactly the same thing but it's Mac native
instead of web based. This Verge article also bills it as "the most dangerous
app."

~~~
maebert
Author here. I know Flowstate, which itself was a copy of "Write or Die". I
did not know they used the tagline "The Most Dangerous App" though, and now
feel shitty - I don't want to steal their tagline! Need to come up with
something different. I wrote this for a friend who doesn't have a Mac but
loved the concept.

------
totallymike
I had no idea what this was, or why it might have been dangerous, so I tried
it out.

I typed stream of consciousness stuff about not really being sure why I was
typing for about two minutes, and then paused briefly.

I happened to spot the words fading away just as I resumed typing, so I typed
some more about how I was curious about what happens when it fades all the way
away. Then I paused for a moment again to find out.

I found out.

------
desipenguin
I never understood the meme "there is an emacs package for that" till now.
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/write-or-
die.el](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/write-or-die.el) (obligatory xkcd
reference : [https://xkcd.com/378](https://xkcd.com/378))

------
TuringNYC
@maebert -- Just tried the app and I love it in every way! I finally wrote a
letter that i've been meaning to write for over 2.5yrs!

~~~
maebert
Yay! Congrats, glad to make something useful (and yet silly)!

~~~
whoWinsTheGame
So, how do I win? What's the reward, besides inevitable death?

------
fbelzile
Similar idea, but I created a text editor that simply blocks you from
everything on your computer until you reach a goal:
[http://writersblock.io](http://writersblock.io)

------
yitchelle
Imagine using this tool to create your next webapp. Launch within 5mins or
your code wiped from the server.

Sorry to be sarcastic about it, but I doubt if I could write anything
meaningful if my writing is under such a risky burden.

------
eloy
I read the most dangerous App Writing... so I tried making a basic Javascript
app to see what would happening... Now I read it again I see why everything
disappeared...

------
troyinjapan
Or, a more full featured version, that was available a long time ago.

[http://writeordie.com/](http://writeordie.com/)

------
lukeinator42
awesome app. just hacked together a desktop version with electron so I don't
get distracted by other browser tabs.
[https://github.com/lukeinator42/themostdangerouswritingappde...](https://github.com/lukeinator42/themostdangerouswritingappdesktopedition)

------
martindale
I wrote something really cool and the application failed to register my typing
after about three minutes. Lost my work.

------
goshx
The flappy bird of writing apps. Well done.

------
tempodox
Must be great training for politicians, sales persons and other professional
producers of hot air.

------
badloginagain
The win condition is slightly meh. I want to see end stats, words mispelled,
maybe a leaderboard.

~~~
Mizza
Yes! Even just a green 'ding' to replace the scary red one.

------
karstengw
Of course, you can use your 5 seconds to hit Strg-A Strg-C so your typed text
is not lost.

------
Brendinooo
Very neat concept. Will probably use again. Thanks for making and sharing!

------
searine
Gimmick.

------
barkteryx
For capturing your Buckminster Fullerest of notes.

------
tanv_nadkarni
Many of us might suck at spellings and grammars to simply pay serious
attention to detail. The dangerous editor isnt for us.

------
zootam
neat idea

------
simplemath
The Most Annoying Writing App

FTFY

